# cute fashionable alternative to a scarf



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://rhythmofthehome.com/autumn-2010/sweater-into-scarf/
Good wayto repurpose an old favorite sweater...


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great idea, and looks really easy too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Very cute! And there's a good tutorial on making bias tape too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh yes, i do like that Sally. i was out and about last week and i saw similar ones. they seem to be in style but they want a fortune for them. i can get lots of sweaters at the thrift store . last year i made a large cap,scarf and mitts for my snowman. thought i'd make a pair mitts for myself . i was looking through this ladies blog while i was there and she has quite a few things i'd like to make. thanks Sally. ~Georgia.


----------

